
“Billion Dollar Bully” Highlights Why Yelp Feels Unfair - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/06/billion-dollar-bully-documentary-yelp.html
======
Fjolsvith
I got this feeling about Yelp when I first investigated their site and
advertising offerings for my business. Business owners beware.

